# Fromm, Taste of the Wild...or...?



## 02SVT

I recently switched my pup to Acana. Although she seems to be doing well on it, we recently decided to adopt another dog. It's going to get a bit pricey..so I was looking for some good alternatives. Fromm and TOTW seem to look like high quality foods without a massive price tag. They both have a few varieties as well. Anyone have expirience with any other dry foods that are comparable? Also, would it be a bag idea to make a rotation out of the 3 brands? Any reasons not to rotate between a bag of each? My little pup is 7 months and the new dog will be 2 years old. Thanks!


----------



## coolstorybro

if your on a budget, costco has very cheap dog food which has decent ingredients than most commerical brands. they also have a grain free formula called natures domain. i feed TotW sierra formula and my pup loves it. i have also tried fromm 4 star, and he also did well on that too.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

Fromm is way better than the others. The main reason is that they produce their own product, in-house:amen:. TOTW and Kirkland are made by Diamond, which some consider the worst manufacture of dog food. I feed a little TOTW every morning to my dog and he does fine on it. Now I also feed Orijen for his PM feeding which is his larger meal. Here is my price is right list and the prices are different in every area. Whole earth farms is now being sold at petco.

1.	Taste of the Wild - About 43 bucks for 30 lbs.*****
2.	Kirkland (Costco) - About 25 bucks for 40 lbs.*****
3.	Whole Earth Farms - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.******
4.	4Heath - About 30 bucks for 30 lbs.
5.	Natures Domain(Costco) - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
6.	ByNatural – About 40 bucks for 30 lbs.******
7.	Nutri Source - About 45 bucks for 30 lbs.
8.	Healthwise – About 39 bucks for 30 lbs. 
9. Diamonds Premium Edge/Naturals – About 35 bucks for 35 lbs.
10.	Eagle pack
11.	Chicken soup
12.	Fromm
I want to point out that I do not like the Diamond Brand product and so it must be one of these two. The last 3 are here because they seem to go on sale quite often.


----------



## rescuedoglover

I found that Fromm Grain Free Surf & Turf is a very expensive proposition on a per pound basis in my area. Petcurean Endurance and the least expensive Orijen formula is a better deal. If you're considering TOTW, you should take a look at the Grain Free Earthborn formulas. They just came out with a Fish(Costal Catch) and a Bison(Great Plains Feast). TOTW and Earthborn are considered a step down from Fromm and Orijen; but are considered excellent foods at their price point.


----------



## 02SVT

I found out I can get Fromm 4 star and TOTW at my local place. I guess I'll just give them both a shot and see what they like the best.


----------



## _Trish

I despise Fromm -- it causes explosive diarrhea in my dogs, and they typically have iron guts. I wanted to like them, I really did, but after many failed attempts, I won't feed it. I know of several others that have had the same experience. Also, their foods are pretty pricey.

I feed Taste of the Wild, Orijen, and Acana. I have four dogs, so it can get expensive, which is why TOTW is in our rotation. 

By the way -- just because a food is MANUFACTURED by Diamond, TOTW still has their own quality control, they come in and inspect their food, and make sure everything is being done to their standards. Diamond has had some problems in the past, but it seems like they've worked through it. 

I have had zero issues with the TOTW, and it's a great price. I pay $40.99 (which is half the price I pay for Orijen) for the 30 lb bag, and feed all four formulas. My dogs LOVE the new Sierra Mountain (lamb) formula.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover

It really is odd the price difference from one part of the country to another. Here, the cheapest I can find TOTW is 44 bucks, but I can get Orijen for 58. I know the store I get Orijen at really sells a lot of it, must be the old supply and demand..


----------



## 02SVT

I forgot what the exact calcium and phosphorus that were deemed acceptable for a puppy, but I believe it was under 2% was good. All the Fromm 4 star foods fall under the 2%, while the only TOTW that did was the sierra mountain, which, for some reason, my local place doesn't carry (they have all the others). 

BUT......
The Fromm lists it's protein content at 24% and fat at 15%...while TOTW list protein at 36% and fat at 20%. 

Like I said originally, one pup is 7 months old and our new pup will be about 2 years old. Which food, with the fat/protein levels given, would be the best? I'd like to get something they can both eat.


----------



## _Trish

Are they large breed dogs? I don't have big dogs, they're between 12-28 lbs. and I don't worry about protein or calcium percentages, I just feed a food that is an all-life-stages food, which means it's an appropriate diet for puppies and adult dogs. The Sierra Mountain formula is relatively new, they just started carrying it here 2 months ago.. I got it first from Tractor Supply, but I don't really like shopping there. There is a local feed store that carries TOTW and they only just got in the Sierra Mountain about 3 days ago but it's only because I kept being very persistant about asking them when they were going to get it in, so finally they have it. If you're interested in trying it, you may have to ask the owner or manager if they can order some in with their next shipment.

GSL - I could only WISH Orijen was that inexpensive here. It's $82 for the large bag of Orijen, and $68 for the large bag of Acana, which is why I also feed TOTW since it is so inexpensive compared to what I pay for the other two. Plus they really seem to like it a lot, they seem to like all the different foods I feed equally, no complaints from them, that's for sure.


----------



## _Trish

Also, I don't think any of TOTW's formula have that high of protein, but I'll double check.

High Prairie
Protein: 32% Fat: 18%
Calcium: 2.1%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.4%, as-fed

Pacific Stream
Protein: 25% Fat: 15%
Calcium: 1.9%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.1%, as-fed

Sierra Mountain
Protein: 25% Fat: 15%
Calcium: 1.6%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.0%, as-fed

Wetlands
Protein: 32% Fat: 18%
Calcium: 2.1%, as-fed; Phosphorus: 1.4%, as-fed

Not sure where you got the 36% protein and 20% fat information, but that's incorrect.


----------



## tem_sat

_Trish said:


> [...]and $68 for the large bag of Acana, which is why I also feed TOTW since it is so inexpensive compared to what I pay for the other two.


If you are paying $68.00 for the large bag of Acana, this may help:

Acana at Pet Food Station

Try a few of these promo codes and see if that knocks the price down further:

Spend $100, SAVE $10 (Coupon code: TENOFF) ... Spend $60, SAVE $5 (Coupon code: FIVEOFF)... Plus, FREE SHIPPING!!!

- Use coupon :SAVETEN for 10% off
-Use coupon : WELCOME for $10 off (any size order, one time only)


Remember, you need to spend at least $50.00 after any discounts to qualify for free shipping.

I purchased Acana Wild Prairie from Pet Food Station for $50.00 and a few pennies, after a 10% off discount, and would recommend them.

-- Tara


----------



## 02SVT

tem_sat said:


> If you are paying $68.00 for the large bag of Acana, this may help:
> 
> Acana at Pet Food Station
> 
> Try a few of these promo codes and see if that knocks the price down further:
> 
> Spend $100, SAVE $10 (Coupon code: TENOFF) ... Spend $60, SAVE $5 (Coupon code: FIVEOFF)... Plus, FREE SHIPPING!!!
> 
> - Use coupon :SAVETEN for 10% off
> -Use coupon : WELCOME for $10 off (any size order, one time only)
> 
> 
> Remember, you need to spend at least $50.00 after any discounts to qualify for free shipping.
> 
> I purchased Acana Wild Prairie from Pet Food Station for $50.00 and a few pennies, after a 10% off discount, and would recommend them.
> 
> -- Tara


 Thanks a ton for that site, as I have never come across it before. Their prices aren't too bad, but combined with their coupon AND free shipping, it's tough to beat. Just put my order in, got another bag of praire and a little bag of pacifica to see if my pup likes it. If I can consistently get Acana at those prices there isn't much need to switch.


----------



## nishab

*TOtW vs. NATURES DOMAIN*

so i've read everyones feedback about the two, maybe you all can help me. i was feeding my puppy california natural and she had horrible diareah and gas. So i switched her to taste of the wild sierra mountain formula (lamb). i've had great results from he on it for the past 4 months and even switched my chihuahua mix onto it. them i was in costco and saw natures domain and read the ingredients and im thinking about making the switch. i got a sample bag and she loved it but im afraid she'll be allergic to it. TOTW is about 50 bucks here and Natures domain is about 25 at costco. i'm a student so i'm trying to save money but still feed them good food. staying with TOTW is no problem, but what are your suggestions? and would the turkey or salmon formula be the best choice? thanks!


----------

